# Just say No to No?



## Queen Beach (Jan 26, 2007)

If the efforts in 2006 to manually eradicate the crops resulted in a bumper crop....what the hell lead one to believe that their efforts will have any different results in 2007?????  Why wait till 08 to start spraying this shit down?  :uhh:   

*Afghanistan Won't Spray Poppy Plants*



> A tractor eradicates opium poppies, as workers and security police officials are seen on the field in the lal Pur district of Nangarhar province, east of Kabul, Afgahanistan on Thursday, Jan. 25, 2007. Afghanistan's heroin-producing poppies will not be sprayed with herbicide this year despite a record crop in 2006 and U.S. pressure to allow the drug-fighting tactic, officials said Thursday. President Hamid Karzai's Cabinet decided on Sunday to hold off on using chemicals for now, said Said Mohammad Azam, spokesman for Afghanistan's Ministry of Counter Narcotics. (AP Photo/Rahmat Gul)
> 
> 
> KABUL, AFGHANISTAN — Rebuffing months of U.S. pressure, Afghan President Hamid Karzai decided against a Colombia-style program to spray this country's heroin-producing poppies after the Cabinet worried herbicide would hurt legitimate crops, animals and humans, officials said Thursday.
> ...


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 26, 2007)

What do you want to bet there wasn't really any effort to eradicate the crops?  :uhh:   Michael Yon has written several columns on the poppy fields...good read if you're interested.


----------



## pardus (Jan 26, 2007)

Anyone have an idea of the % of GDP opium brings in?


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 26, 2007)

growing opium trade generates roughly $3 billion


----------



## pardus (Jan 26, 2007)

No way they are going to give that up and honestly I cant really blame them.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 27, 2007)

Napalm. It's the only way.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 27, 2007)

Queen Beach said:


> ,,,  Why wait till 08 to start spraying this shit down?  :uhh:
> 
> *Afghanistan Won't Spray Poppy Plants*



Freefalling can probably speak to this better than I, but it's an extremely sensitive topic for the Afghan government.  Not only are they eradicating the livelihoods of a lot of individual farmers (no sympathy, but it's a concern for the government), it's going to be a HUGE propaganda coup for the other side if they can spin the poppy eradication flights as some kind of chem warfare attack.  Also, it's extremely dangerous for the low-flying eradication plans to operate in the areas where the majority of the poppy growing is occuring. :2c:


----------



## WillBrink (Feb 11, 2007)

SpitfireV said:


> Napalm. It's the only way.



And smells like victory....sorry, couldn't resist that one


----------



## Looon (Feb 11, 2007)

It'll never happen. Destroying the crops would destroy their economy.

Id love for them to be destroyed but it just won't happen.:2c:


----------



## pardus (Feb 11, 2007)

Ranger Luna said:


> It'll never happen. Destroying the crops would destroy their economy.
> 
> Id love for them to be destroyed but it just won't happen.:2c:



I agree


----------



## WillBrink (Feb 11, 2007)

Ranger Luna said:


> It'll never happen. Destroying the crops would destroy their economy.
> 
> Id love for them to be destroyed but it just won't happen.:2c:



If we are unable from preventing the marry jane from being the number one cash crop in the US, with all our resources, how would it apply to other countries?

http://abcnews.go.com/Business/story?id=2735017&page=1

Talk about throwing good money away after bad.:doh:


----------



## Looon (Feb 11, 2007)

WillBrink said:


> If we are unable from preventing the marry jane from being the number one cash crop in the US, with all our resources, how would it apply to other countries?
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Business/story?id=2735017&page=1
> 
> Talk about throwing good money away after bad.:doh:


Yep. If we can't control our own drug problems, we have absolutely no place/reason to even look at Afganistan.

California is the worst when it come to weed. 'We' legalized it for medicinal purposes, but of course these  pot heads have found ways around it and are abusing the fuck outta it.

I saw a show on it where they showed that all you need, is to pay $250 for a 'prescription' and you are free to smoke all you want.:doh: 

Sorry for the slight hijack./


----------



## Queen Beach (Feb 11, 2007)

Only question I have is why next year and not this year?  Are there some dramatically different economical changes in the works?  I mean if the economy is so reliant on it and all.....

Can we make clothes and stuff from poppy crops like you know ~ the Hemp industry and MJ.  

 Perhaps they can use the crops for other means.  Nice floral arrangements?  

I don't get it!


----------



## pardus (Feb 11, 2007)

Queen Beach said:


> Only question I have is why next year and not this year?  Are there some dramatically different economical changes in the works?  I mean if the economy is so reliant on it and all.....
> 
> Can we make clothes and stuff from poppy crops like you know ~ the Hemp industry and MJ.
> 
> ...



It's putting things off, political stalling.

Imagine being the leader that is solely responible for the almost total destruction of the economy.

The Taliban would be back in power a hell of a lot quicker as well...


----------



## Queen Beach (Feb 11, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> It's putting things off, political stalling.



ahhh I see.  So we continue to dump monies into the country and then when next year rolls around they can "stall" again.  Nice tactic. :doh: 

Why don't we just leave Columbia alone while were at it?  I mean the drug cartel they gotta make a living too right?  :huh?:


Leadership is about making the tough decisions.  How much of the monies from crops go to support Terrorist activities?  I don't know the answer to that but it would be interesting to understand.


----------



## Looon (Feb 11, 2007)

Queen Beach said:


> ahhh I see. So we continue to dump monies into the country and then when next year rolls around they can "stall" again. Nice tactic. :doh:
> 
> Why don't we just leave Columbia alone while were at it? I mean the drug cartel they gotta make a living too right? :huh?:
> 
> ...


The problem really isn't the countries that make the goods. The problem is us, the US not doing enough to keep it from coming in.

We are to blame.:2c:


----------

